# Поза при подпрыгивании транспорта на ухабах...



## Александр Громов (15 Фев 2016)

В каком положении лучше всего ехать в транспорте, особенно когда транспорт на скорости трясет на неровной дороге? даже общественный транспорт может сильно трясти.
Я опытным путем определил: надо выгнуть спину (выпуклость вперед), напрячь мышцы. Тогда спина может совсем не болеть на ухабах. Если спина скруглена выпуклостью назад, то мышцы вроде бы расслаблены немного, да и сами по себе меышцы поясницы при этом напряжены неестественно, но жесткой опоры при этом нет. А если напрячь при выгнутости вперед, то самое то. Прав я?


----------



## Александр Громов (16 Фев 2016)

Добавлю: выгнуть спину, напрячь мышцы, но и лопатками опереться на спинку сидения.


----------



## ВераН (16 Фев 2016)

На неровной дороге занимайте место ближе к кабине водителя, упритесь ногами в пол, руками в сидение, спину держите ровно.
А вообще....ходите пешком, когда есть время и приятный спутник/спутница. 
Это такой кайф ходить пешком)))


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (16 Фев 2016)

Правы. Надо еще упор в спинке иметь.


----------

